# ~~ROYAL CUSTOM AUTO BODY & PAINT ~~



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

*
HERE ARE PICTURES THAT THEY PAINTED WILL POST ALOT MORE!*


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

HERE IS ANOTHER CAR MY HOMIE TOKER PAINTED 3 TIME WORLD CHAMPION MY HOMIE FRANK SILVA LOWRIDER OF THE YEAR!


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

ALSO PAINTED MY 63 IMPAPALA SS COMING OUT SOON IN THE STREETS


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

how much does he charge for a job like yours


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Jan 28 2006, 04:06 PM~4724197
> *how much does he charge for a job like yours
> *


MY IMPALA OUR WHAT CAR OF THE 3


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@Jan 28 2006, 07:08 PM~4724800
> *MY IMPALA OUR WHAT CAR OF THE 3
> *


yours


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Jan 28 2006, 09:14 PM~4725701
> *yours
> *


DEPEND'S HOW BAD IS YOUR CAR LIKE RUST MINE HAD A LOT OF RUST I PAID $ 7,500
THEY FIX ALL MY RUST AND WAS ALL THE WAY TO THE METAL AND BLOCK IT YOU WON'T SEE A LIL WAVE OUR DING ON IT I WAS GOING TO PAINTED BLACK BUT I CHANGE MY MIND BLACK IT'S HARD TO TAKE CARE OF SO I WENT THIS COLOR


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## BORN2RHYDE818 (Jan 15, 2006)

how much u think toker will charge me for a black paint job on my cutlass???


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BORN2RHYDE818_@Feb 7 2006, 03:15 PM~4796630
> *how much u think toker will charge me for a black paint job on my cutlass???
> *



questions like these drive body men and painters crazy. they will ALWAYS say "i need to see the car"


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@Jan 29 2006, 03:28 PM~4728983
> *DEPEND'S HOW BAD IS YOUR CAR LIKE RUST MINE HAD A LOT OF RUST I PAID $ 7,500
> THEY FIX ALL MY RUST AND WAS ALL THE WAY TO THE METAL AND BLOCK IT YOU WON'T SEE A LIL WAVE OUR DING ON IT I WAS GOING TO PAINTED BLACK BUT I CHANGE MY MIND BLACK IT'S HARD TO TAKE CARE OF SO I WENT THIS COLOR
> *


nice color


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@Jan 28 2006, 11:06 AM~4723030
> *ALSO PAINTED MY 63 IMPAPALA SS COMING OUT SOON IN THE STREETS
> *


what color green is that 63, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## muzikman (Jul 11, 2005)

He gots my 51 Suburban there now!! Have not chose the colors yet!


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Feb 7 2006, 04:32 PM~4796759
> *questions like these drive body men and painters crazy. they will ALWAYS say "i need to see the car"
> *


The worst thing i ever wanna hear is "its ready to spray", from a cleint, you gotta see it to get a quote....


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ToXiC_FuMeS_@Jul 29 2006, 12:44 AM~5863268
> *The worst thing i ever wanna hear is "its ready to spray", from a cleint, you gotta see it to get a quote....
> *


how true , most owners say its ready and when you see the car, the did the bodywork with 36 grit and spray can primer....


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Jul 29 2006, 07:03 AM~5863637
> *how true , most owners say its ready and when you see the car, the did the bodywork with 36 grit and spray can primer....
> *


lol thats true,you never know whats under that primer,then wen you paint it and the rust bubles up the painter looks bad..


----------



## Bishop (Jul 16, 2006)

Plus when your a body man your eyes are trained and keen to mis haps.

I also hate that. then they try to make a image "It's just a lil rust spot on the door. Everything else is perfect."


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ToXiC_FuMeS_@Jul 29 2006, 08:44 AM~5863268
> *The worst thing i ever wanna hear is "its ready to spray", from a cleint, you gotta see it to get a quote....
> *





damn right :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by muzikman_@Jul 29 2006, 12:32 AM~5863238
> *He gots my 51 Suburban there now!! Have not chose the colors yet!
> *


----------



## The wagon (Sep 8, 2006)

dose he do body mods 
got his #


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

ANOTHER CAR HE PAINTED NICE BLACK BURBAN :biggrin:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

TTT


----------



## eight1eightstyle (Nov 25, 2005)

Danny's LS


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CROWNROYAL_@Jun 28 2007, 12:38 PM~8195383
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE (Sep 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eight1eightstyle_@Jun 26 2007, 05:13 PM~8182094
> *Danny's  LS
> 
> 
> ...


tell this fool to hurry the fuck up
j/k
waz up danny


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@Jul 9 2007, 03:17 PM~8268199
> *tell this fool to hurry the fuck up
> j/k
> waz up danny
> *


The car almost going to be out from tokers.... The paint is going to be off the hook :0


----------



## eight1eightstyle (Nov 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@Jul 9 2007, 03:32 PM~8268346
> *The car almost going to be out from tokers.... The paint is going to be of the hook :0
> *


   :0


----------



## Eurocabi (Nov 27, 2004)

whats the address,


----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)

IT'S GOING TO GET CLEAR ON WED'S SO I'LL BE OUT THERE


----------



## meat (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CROWNROYAL_@Jul 13 2007, 03:25 PM~8303183
> *IT'S GOING TO GET CLEAR ON WED'S SO I'LL BE OUT THERE
> *


its about time :biggrin:


----------



## eight1eightstyle (Nov 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by meat_@Jul 13 2007, 02:27 PM~8303207
> *its about time  :biggrin:
> *


finally.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

You got it already :biggrin:  





> _Originally posted by CROWNROYAL_@Jul 15 2007, 10:46 PM~8316447
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## eight1eightstyle (Nov 25, 2005)

more pic..please...or he only painted four cars????? MORE PICS


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

Wow toker is a talented artist


----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Jul 19 2007, 01:43 PM~8346328
> *Wow toker is a talented artist
> *



YES HE IS HE GETS DOWN NOT ONLY ON PAINT BUT BODY BLOCKING A CAR NO WAVES NO DINGS YOU WONT SEE ANYTHING HE IS THE MAN I WONT PAINT MY CAR SOME WERE ELSE I TAKE MY CARS TO HIM NO MATTER WHAT 100% BEAUTIFUL WORK :biggrin:


----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)

YES HE'S THE MAN TO SEE FOR YOUR PAINT JOB :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

AND ITS FOR SALE:
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?act=ST&f=5&t=282080


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@Jul 20 2007, 09:39 AM~8352888
> *YES HE IS HE GETS DOWN NOT ONLY ON PAINT BUT BODY BLOCKING A CAR NO WAVES NO DINGS YOU WONT SEE ANYTHING HE IS THE MAN I WONT PAINT MY CAR SOME WERE ELSE I TAKE MY CARS TO HIM NO MATTER WHAT 100% BEAUTIFUL WORK :biggrin:
> *



so where exactly is toker at


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Jul 20 2007, 02:43 PM~8354905
> *so where exactly is toker at
> *



He is in the (818) Area! stays by Sanfernando Valley :biggrin:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)

IT'S ALMOST HERE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@Jul 20 2007, 09:33 PM~8356921
> *He is in the (818) Area! stays by Sanfernando Valley :biggrin:
> *


he aint far from me :nicoderm:


----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chromerollin (May 29, 2007)

very nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)

WHAT'S UP LUPE!!!!! WHERE THE PICTURE'S AT HOMIE. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CROWNROYAL_@Aug 2 2007, 12:17 AM~8453218
> *WHAT'S UP LUPE!!!!! WHERE THE PICTURE'S AT HOMIE. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


POST UP HOMMIE ITS THAT TIME 2 SHINE


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

Start posting your car in here HOMIE i got to go to TOKERS and scan them pics so i can post in HERE  :biggrin: 





> _Originally posted by CROWNROYAL_@Aug 2 2007, 12:17 AM~8453218
> *WHAT'S UP LUPE!!!!! WHERE THE PICTURE'S AT HOMIE. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## eight1eightstyle (Nov 25, 2005)

post more pics :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

TTT


----------



## vegasrider (Jan 31, 2002)

this dude gets down. i met him about 4 years ago. frank silva (truck champ) was loading his truck into trailer day before a show. his throttle got stuck and went right through a fence. he ended up running someone over that tried to jump in front of it to stop it from going through the fence. fucked the truck all up. frank called toker up and he worked on it for about 10 hours until 6am. after he was done couldnt even tell the truck was in a accident.


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

Yeah thats TOKER he is the MAN cool guy all my cars go to HIM don't take my cars to anyone but HIM  :biggrin: 





> _Originally posted by vegasrider_@Aug 17 2007, 11:39 AM~8577181
> *this dude gets down. i met him about 4 years ago. frank silva (truck champ) was loading his truck into trailer day before a show. his throttle got stuck and went right through a fence. he ended up running someone over that tried to jump in front of it to stop it from going through the fence. fucked the truck all up. frank called toker up and he worked on it for about 10 hours until 6am. after he was done couldnt even tell the truck was in a accident.
> *


----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@Aug 2 2007, 02:16 PM~8457587
> *Start posting your car in here HOMIE i got to go to TOKERS and scan them pics so i can post in HERE   :biggrin:
> *


WHAT'S UP LUPE.I'LL BE POSTING SOME PICS OF MY CAR TODAY DOGGIE SO DON'T TRIP :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: THAT FOOL IS A BAD MOTHERFUCKER!!!!!


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

:biggrin: You know it  





> _Originally posted by CROWNROYAL_@Aug 19 2007, 02:03 AM~8587339
> *WHAT'S UP LUPE.I'LL BE POSTING SOME PICS OF MY CAR TODAY DOGGIE SO DON'T TRIP :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: THAT FOOL IS A BAD MOTHERFUCKER!!!!!
> *


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

TTT


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## eight1eightstyle (Nov 25, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CROWNROYAL_@Sep 3 2007, 11:27 PM~8709209
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



*I DONT SEE ANY PICS OF YOUR RANFLA HOMIE* :biggrin:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CROWNROYAL_@Aug 19 2007, 02:03 AM~8587339
> *WHAT'S UP LUPE.I'LL BE POSTING SOME PICS OF MY CAR TODAY DOGGIE SO DON'T TRIP :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: THAT FOOL IS A BAD MOTHERFUCKER!!!!!
> *



NO PICS :dunno:


----------



## thefebs (Jun 27, 2007)

whats the guys number and address


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

*TTT FOR MY HOMIE TOKER* :biggrin:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## BORN2RHYDE818 (Jan 15, 2006)

WHATS TOKERS PRICE RANGE?


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BORN2RHYDE818_@Oct 16 2007, 05:15 PM~9016952
> *WHATS TOKERS PRICE RANGE?
> *



*DEPENDS ON HOW BAD THE BODY IS AND WHAT KIND OF PAINT YOU WANT.*


----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@Oct 17 2007, 11:04 AM~9022435
> *DEPENDS ON HOW BAD THE BODY IS AND WHAT KIND OF PAINT YOU WANT.
> *


WHAT'S UP LUPE YOUR GOING TO THE PHOTO SHOOT AT TOKERS HOUSE...... :0 :0


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CROWNROYAL_@Nov 18 2007, 11:03 PM~9256915
> *WHAT'S UP LUPE YOUR GOING TO THE PHOTO SHOOT AT TOKERS HOUSE...... :0  :0
> *


*
I talk to him but my car is in the works still so i could not go that sucks how did it go were you there HOMIE...*


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

*TTT*


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

*TO THE TOP*


----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)

THIS IS WHEN TOKER PAINTED FOR THE SECOND TIME


----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)

THAT WAS BEFORE PICTURE


----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)

http://i2.tinypic.com/6jmdjpc.jpg[/IMG
THE MAN HIM SELF DOING THE LAST TOUCHES


----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)




----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

*Car coming out 2008 PAINTED BY MY HOMIE TOKER 

GOODTIMES C.C 818 RIDERS*


----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@Dec 24 2007, 05:17 PM~9523363
> *Car coming out 2008 PAINTED BY MY HOMIE TOKER
> 
> GOODTIMES C.C 818 RIDERS
> ...










ic.com/6wvxxs2.jpg[/IMG]
MUCH PROPS TO EVERYONE AT 
ROYAL CUSTOMS THE HOMIE TOKER
TAV'S Y EL MORRO


----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)

MUCH PROPS TO EVERYONE AT ROYAL CUSTOMS
THE HOMIE TOKER AND HIS WORKERS TAV'S AND EL MORRO


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CROWNROYAL_@Dec 24 2007, 05:37 PM~9523491
> *THE THREE GET DOWN MUCH PROPS ALSO</span>
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

THATS SICK , GOT ANY '' IN PROGRESS'' PICS?


----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CROWNROYAL_@Dec 27 2007, 01:37 AM~9540320
> *
> *



*What up Homie* :biggrin:


----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@Dec 27 2007, 09:54 AM~9541517
> *What up Homie :biggrin:
> *


WHAT'S UP BIG DOG


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Dec 25 2007, 06:38 PM~9530064
> *THATS SICK , GOT ANY '' IN PROGRESS'' PICS?
> *


GUESS NOT....


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Dec 28 2007, 01:14 AM~9548914
> *GUESS NOT....
> *



*MY HOMIE WILL POST SOME MORE PICS LATER...* :biggrin:


----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)

TTT


----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

*TOKER PAINTED THIS ONE ALSO*


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

THAT MONTE IS FUCKIN SICK ANY FINISHED PIX?
WHAT A MADDMANN~!


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

ITS BEEN A WHILE BACK BUT HE PAINTED THIS ONE TOO! :biggrin:


----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)

TTMFT :guns: :guns:


----------



## My98Lincoln (Oct 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@Dec 24 2007, 07:17 PM~9523363
> *Car coming out 2008 PAINTED BY MY HOMIE TOKER
> 
> GOODTIMES C.C 818 RIDERS
> ...


lOOKING VERY GOOD, LIKE THE PATTERNS... :biggrin:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

*TO THE TOP * :cheesy:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

very nice nothing better than flake, graphics and candy. keep up the good work


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jan 1 2008, 03:22 PM~9581252
> *very nice nothing better than flake, graphics and candy. keep up the good work
> *


----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

*TTT*


----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)

TTMFT :guns: :guns:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

*ANY MORE PICS HOW IS COMING OUT FROM THE INSIDE GIVE THEM A LIL TASTE HOW IS GOING TO COME OUT INSIDE HOMIE...*  :biggrin:


----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)

ALRIGHT DOGGIE HERE'S A LITTLE SNEAK PEAK OF THE INSIDE


----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)

>


----------



## eight1eightstyle (Nov 25, 2005)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CROWNROYAL_@Jan 4 2008, 10:53 PM~9611111
> *ALRIGHT DOGGIE HERE'S A LITTLE  SNEAK PEAK OF THE INSIDE
> *




:0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

:0 *KEEP THEM PICS COMING* :biggrin:


----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)

TTMFT :guns: :guns:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CROWNROYAL_@Jan 6 2008, 02:44 PM~9621847
> *TTMFT :guns:  :guns:
> *



*CALMADO CHALINO SANCHEZ AGUARDA ESAS PISTOLAS* :biggrin:


----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@Jan 6 2008, 03:11 PM~9622022
> *CALMADO CHALINO SANCHEZ AGUARDA ESAS PISTOLAS :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CROWNROYAL_@Jan 6 2008, 10:46 PM~9626570
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *



*What Up Danny Boy Que Asiendo*


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

:0 


*COMING OUT GOOD PERRITO*


----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@Jan 7 2008, 11:45 AM~9630382
> *:0
> COMING OUT GOOD PERRITO
> 
> ...


THANX'S HOMIE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

*TTT*


----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)

:guns: :guns:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CROWNROYAL_@Jan 7 2008, 11:58 PM~9637095
> *:guns:  :guns:
> *


MONTE GONNA HURT FEELINGS KEEP DOING IT BIG DANNY


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Jan 8 2008, 12:21 AM~9637235
> *MONTE GONNA HURT FEELINGS KEEP DOING IT BIG DANNY
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

*TTT*


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eight1eightstyle_@Jan 4 2008, 11:10 PM~9611245
> *
> 
> 
> ...



niceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!! toker!!


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

*TTT*


----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)

TTMFT FOR THE HOMIES :guns: :guns:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

*TTT*


----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

*TO THE TOP*


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

*TTT*


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

*WILL POST LIKE 500 PICS WORKING ON THAT OF ALL THE CARS PAINTED BY ROYAL CUSTOM TOKER,TAVO,MORRO*


----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

*TTT*


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

*TTT*


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@Jan 7 2008, 11:45 AM~9630382
> *:0
> COMING OUT GOOD PERRITO
> 
> ...


YOU GONNA BLOW EVERY BODY AWAY DANNY


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy:


> > ALRIGHT DOGGIE HERE'S A LITTLE SNEAK PEAK OF THE INSIDE
> 
> 
> nice


----------



## Rollin Fleetwood SFV (Aug 2, 2004)

KEEP ON GOING LIL HOMIE!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

*TTT*


----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jan 20 2008, 01:05 PM~9739647
> *:cheesy:
> nice
> *


THANKS BIG DOGG


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

*TTT*


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

*TTT*


----------



## eight1eightstyle (Nov 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@Jan 13 2008, 12:55 PM~9682425
> *WILL POST LIKE 500 PICS WORKING ON THAT OF ALL THE CARS PAINTED BY ROYAL CUSTOM TOKER,TAVO,MORRO
> *


some time this year,, maybe?????


----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)

TTMFT FOR THE HOMIES :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

*TTT*


----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)

TTMFT......


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@Jan 13 2008, 01:55 PM~9682425
> *WILL POST LIKE 500 PICS WORKING ON THAT OF ALL THE CARS PAINTED BY ROYAL CUSTOM TOKER,TAVO,MORRO
> *


STILL WAITING :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CROWNROYAL_@Jan 29 2008, 01:07 PM~9813352
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :cheesy:


----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Caddylac (Mar 18, 2006)

How Much does that paint joib run for minus painting the dash?????


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jan 29 2008, 12:38 PM~9813127
> *STILL WAITING :uh:  :biggrin:
> *



*GET A CHAIR AND WAIT CAUSE TOKER DID NOT GIVE ME THE CD OF PICTURES BEFORE HE WENT FOR VACATION*


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@Jan 31 2008, 10:10 AM~9830989
> *GET A CHAIR AND WAIT CAUSE TOKER DID NOT GIVE ME THE CD OF PICTURES BEFORE HE WENT FOR VACATION
> *


 :0  :uh:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

*OK PEOPLE GOT A PHONE CALL YESTURDAY AND THEY GOT THE PICS I WILL POST THEM SOON MY HOMIE TOKER LEFT ME A DISC FULL OF CARS HE PAINTED WILL BE POSTING SOON!*


----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)

TTMFT


----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CROWNROYAL_@Feb 3 2008, 11:45 AM~9854906
> *TTMFT
> *


TTMFT!!!!!!


----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)

TTMFT!!!!!


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

*TTT*


----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)

WHAT'S UP LUPE I GOT THAT CD FOR YOU....


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CROWNROYAL_@Feb 7 2008, 11:51 PM~9892767
> *WHAT'S UP LUPE I GOT THAT CD FOR YOU....
> *


*
THATS RIGHT PERRITO SO I CAN POST THEM PICS I WILL OPEN A NEW TOPIC OF ROYAL CUSTOM WHEN I GET THAT CD* :biggrin:


----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@Feb 8 2008, 09:21 AM~9894498
> *
> THATS RIGHT PERRITO SO I CAN POST THEM PICS I WILL OPEN A NEW TOPIC OF ROYAL CUSTOM WHEN I GET THAT CD :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

*T
T
T*


----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)

TTMFT :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)

TTMFT.....


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

VERY NICE WERK GOT ALOT TALENT THERE


----------



## CAPTIAN&COKE (Feb 14, 2008)

GAME IS TIGHT


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)




----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Those hood patterns/colors look dope together! :thumbsup:


----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Feb 16 2008, 12:20 AM~9955605
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS HOMIE...


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@Feb 17 2008, 08:50 PM~9966737
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@Feb 18 2008, 08:50 PM~9974759
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTMFT.....


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

*T
T
T*


:biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

THAT'S RIGHT THERE **TOKER AND EL TAVIS*** DOING THE THAMMMMM THANG !!!!!












:0 GETTING ORGULLO FOR LAS VEGAS FEW YEARS BACK FOR THE TITTLE !!


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)




----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FREAKYTALES_@Feb 23 2008, 01:56 PM~10012458
> *
> 
> 
> ...




NICE PIC FREAKTALES! :biggrin:


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hopemwear_@Feb 23 2008, 10:02 PM~10015325
> *NICE PIC FREAKTALES! :biggrin:
> *


I FUCKEN LOVE THAT CAR HOMMIE!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FREAKYTALES_@Feb 23 2008, 11:43 PM~10015905
> *I FUCKEN LOVE THAT CAR HOMMIE!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



thank's!!!!  












:biggrin:


----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)

TTMFT FOR THE HOMIES


----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)

LUPSTER I GOT THAT C.D. FOR YOU


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CROWNROYAL_@Feb 26 2008, 09:21 AM~10033219
> *LUPSTER I GOT THAT C.D. FOR YOU
> *


*SOUNDS GOOD HOMIE GIVE IT TO ME ON WED AT THE MEETING TIME TO POST THEM PICS UP SHOW THERE WORK UP IN HERE...* :biggrin:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CROWNROYAL_@Feb 26 2008, 09:16 AM~10033186
> *TTMFT FOR THE HOMIES
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CROWNROYAL_@Feb 26 2008, 09:16 AM~10033186
> *TTMFT FOR THE HOMIES
> 
> 
> ...




:0 :0 :0 :0 OOOOOOOOOOOO THAMMMMMMM!!! EL TAVIS PUTTING IN WORK

NICE PIC HOMMIE!!!!!


----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)

HERE'S ANOTHER PIC'S OF THE HOMIE...
GETTIN DOWN....


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

THATS RIGHT, KEEP THEM COMING


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

*PICS COMING REAL SOON OF THE CARS ROYAL PAINTED A LOT OF THEM GOT TO RESIZE THEM FIRST BEFORE POSTING THE CLEAN ASS RIDES*


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

*HERE WE GO WITH THE PICS OVER A HUNDRED LIL BY LIL*


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

HE ALSAO PAINTED MY CAR A WHILE BACK


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

DAMN, THAT DUDE GETS DOWN TO PAINT


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

*I WILL POST MORE PICS TOMMOROW OF ORGULLO MEXICANO 3 TIME WORLD CHAMPION PAINTED BY ROYAL CUSTOM *


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@Feb 28 2008, 11:30 PM~10055806
> *I WILL POST MORE PICS TOMMOROW OF ORGULLO MEXICANO 3 TIME WORLD CHAMPION PAINTED BY ROYAL CUSTOM
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Feb 28 2008, 11:54 PM~10055980
> *:cheesy:
> *


*
THANK'S FOR CHANGING THE NAME FOR ME RICH* :biggrin:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

*MORE PICS COMING LATER ON TODAY


T
T
T*


----------



## eight1eightstyle (Nov 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@Feb 29 2008, 02:47 PM~10059696
> *MORE PICS COMING LATER ON TODAY
> T
> T
> ...


TTT


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

*ORGULLO MEXICANO 3 TIME LOWRIDER WORLD CHAMPION*


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

*THE 3 HOMIES THAT MAKE IT HAPPEN MUCH PROPS FOR THE HOMIES* :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

*CHECK IT OUT*
http://www.zshare.net/video/8292217c66cc67/


----------



## Caddylac (Mar 18, 2006)

Phone #??????????? :biggrin:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Caddylac_@Feb 29 2008, 09:55 PM~10062374
> *Phone #??????????? :biggrin:
> *



*PM SEND HOMIE*


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@Feb 29 2008, 08:33 PM~10061830
> *ORGULLO MEXICANO 3 TIME LOWRIDER WORLD CHAMPION
> 
> 
> ...




BRO!!! GOT THAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!!! YOU GOT DOWN!!! HOMIE!! THANK'S FOR POSTING ALL THIS PICS SICK AS PICS RIGHT HERE!!!! :0


----------



## KandyPainted (Mar 1, 2008)




----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@Feb 29 2008, 11:20 PM~10062891
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hopemwear_@Mar 1 2008, 02:27 AM~10063697
> *BRO!!! GOT THAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!!!  YOU GOT DOWN!!! HOMIE!! THANK'S FOR POSTING ALL THIS PICS SICK AS PICS RIGHT HERE!!!!  :0
> *



*MY HOMIE TOKER LEFT ME THE CD FULL OF PICS ASK ME TO POST THEM UP FOR HIM AND HERE THERE ARE!:*cool:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

*T
T
T*


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

*T
T
T*


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@Mar 1 2008, 02:28 PM~10065684
> *MY HOMIE TOKER LEFT ME THE CD FULL OF PICS ASK ME TO POST THEM UP FOR HIM AND HERE THERE ARE!:cool:
> *



niceeeeeeeeeeee!!! keep them coming bro!!!


----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)

TTMFT FOR THE HOMIES ... :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CROWNROYAL_@Mar 4 2008, 11:58 AM~10086068
> *TTMFT FOR THE HOMIES ... :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> *



*CALMADO EMILIO ZAPATA*


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

what sup homie what do guys charge to mold the trunk & hood on a caprice :biggrin:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Mar 6 2008, 11:58 AM~10104734
> *what  sup homie what do guys charge to mold the trunk & hood on a caprice  :biggrin:
> *



*PM SEND*


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

*T
T
T*



:biggrin:


----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)

WHAT'S UP ROD.....


----------



## GTCUTTYAZ (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@Dec 24 2007, 05:17 PM~9523363
> *Car coming out 2008 PAINTED BY MY HOMIE TOKER
> 
> GOODTIMES C.C 818 RIDERS
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)

TTMFT FOR THE HOMIE'S......


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CROWNROYAL_@Mar 12 2008, 12:30 PM~10151877
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


*

WHAT UP HOMIE SEE YOU AT THE MEETING FRIDAY* :biggrin:


----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@Mar 13 2008, 11:40 AM~10159639
> *
> 
> WHAT UP HOMIE SEE YOU AT THE MEETING FRIDAY :biggrin:
> *


4 SHOOOOOO.........


----------



## MIKEYMIKE (Dec 7, 2007)

TTT.....


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## MIKEYMIKE (Dec 7, 2007)

TTT....


----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MIKEYMIKE_@Mar 17 2008, 09:36 AM~10187116
> *TTT....
> *


WHAT'S UP HOMIE'S........


----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CROWNROYAL_@Mar 17 2008, 11:03 AM~10187747
> *WHAT'S UP HOMIE'S........
> *


WHAT UP FOOOO......


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## EZUP62 (Aug 29, 2007)

any one got a # on this toker im looking for a paint and body guy i hope he hasnt sky rocketed since comming out on tv. lol uffin:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## MIKEYMIKE (Dec 7, 2007)

TTT.....


----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)

TTMFT FOR THE HOMIES..........


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

GOT SOME REAL WORK THERE HOMIE


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Damn that car came a long way I respect your dedication on building that car i hope mine can be as clean some day.


----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Mar 29 2008, 03:55 PM~10285002
> *Damn that car came a long way I respect your dedication on building that car i hope mine can be as clean some day.
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT'S UP HOMIE......HOW THAT   CUTLASS COMING ALONG.....


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

*T
T
T*


----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@Mar 30 2008, 09:37 PM~10294101
> *T
> T
> T
> *


WHAT'S UP LUPSTER......


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CROWNROYAL_@Mar 31 2008, 01:21 PM~10298847
> *WHAT'S UP LUPSTER......
> *



*WHAT UP PERRITO JUST HERE AT THE HOUSE*


----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@Apr 1 2008, 11:36 PM~10313795
> *WHAT UP PERRITO JUST HERE AT THE HOUSE
> *


COOL....


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

*T
T
T*


----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@Apr 3 2008, 09:08 PM~10330470
> *T
> T
> T
> *


X2


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## MIKEYMIKE (Dec 7, 2007)

TTT FOR THE HOMIE... :thumbsup:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MIKEYMIKE_@Apr 6 2008, 07:41 PM~10350475
> *TTT FOR THE HOMIE... :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)

TTMFT.....


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@Apr 8 2008, 05:58 PM~10367227
> *
> *


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

*T
T
T* :biggrin:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

*T
T
T* :biggrin:


----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@Apr 14 2008, 09:14 PM~10417861
> *T
> T
> T :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

*TO 

THE 

TOP* :biggrin:


----------



## 67Caprice (Apr 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CROWNROYAL_@Apr 16 2008, 11:56 AM~10430294
> *X2
> *


x3


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CROWNROYAL_@Mar 30 2008, 01:00 PM~10289801
> *WHAT'S UP HOMIE......HOW THAT     CUTLASS COMING ALONG.....
> *


It's getting there i'll be showing next year for sure.


----------



## MIKEYMIKE (Dec 7, 2007)

TTT... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)

TTMFT.....


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

*T
T
T*


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:thumbsup: DAM  MELAPELAS_818  CAN YOU PM YOUR HOMIES ADDRESS & PHONE#. CAUSE IM LOOKN FOR SOMEBODY ELSE TO PAINT MY TRUCK  THANKZ.


----------



## ORGULLO 62 (Apr 29, 2008)

WHERES U R SHOP INEED TO GET A 62 IMPALA DONE UP


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

damn yall do some fuckin crazy ass clean paint jobs


----------



## 67Caprice (Apr 17, 2008)




----------



## MIKEYMIKE (Dec 7, 2007)

:worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## Mr. chevylover (Apr 30, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

*T
T
T*


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@Mar 1 2008, 06:20 AM~10062891
> *
> 
> 
> ...


firme work, luv the trunk and paint job



:thumbsup:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

*T
T
T*


----------



## MIKEYMIKE (Dec 7, 2007)

TTT...


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

i wanna see more pics of that caddy i remember seeing it on here a while back for sale.....


----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)

TTMFT FOR THE HOMIES.......


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## GTCUTTYAZ (Feb 25, 2008)

TTT...


----------



## MIKEYMIKE (Dec 7, 2007)

TTT FOR THE HOMIES.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MIKEYMIKE_@May 17 2008, 09:26 PM~10678841
> *TTT FOR THE HOMIES.... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


*X2*


----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)

> *X2*
> [/quot
> *X3  *


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

*T
T
T*


----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@May 20 2008, 07:25 PM~10699682
> *T
> T
> T
> ...


X2


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

*T
T
T*


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

*T
T
T

FOR THE HOMIE TOKER,TAVO,MORRO*


----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@Jun 3 2008, 10:36 PM~10793775
> *T
> T
> T
> ...


X2.......


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)

TTMFT........


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CROWNROYAL_@Jun 9 2008, 06:58 PM~10833377
> *TTMFT........
> *


*WHAT UP PERRITO*


----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)

..JUST HERE CHILLIN WORKIN
ON MY CAR TRYING TO FINISH IT........
WHAT'S UP WITH THE 63....


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CROWNROYAL_@Jun 10 2008, 12:32 PM~10838772
> *..JUST HERE CHILLIN WORKIN
> ON MY CAR TRYING TO FINISH IT........
> WHAT'S UP WITH THE 63....
> *


  *I'M NOT A BALLER NEED MONEY TO FINISH IT* :biggrin:


----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@Jun 10 2008, 07:52 PM~10842007
> * I'M NOT A BALLER NEED MONEY TO FINISH IT :biggrin:
> *


X2......


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CROWNROYAL_@Jun 12 2008, 09:01 PM~10859443
> *X2......
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MIKEYMIKE (Dec 7, 2007)

TTT...


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)

...TTT....


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

*T
T
T*


----------



## MIKEYMIKE (Dec 7, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MIKEYMIKE_@Jun 27 2008, 09:56 PM~10967740
> *TTT
> *


 :wave:


----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)

TTMFT FOR THE HOMIES........


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

*3RD PAGE*


:nono:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

*TO 

THE 

TOP*


----------



## muzikman (Jul 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by muzikman_@Aug 19 2008, 05:40 PM~11386219
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 *THEY GOT DOWN ON THE BOMBA*


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

*TO

THE

TOP*


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Feb 28 2008, 11:01 PM~10055619
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: *MY HOMIE TOKER WITH LUPILLO RIVERA*


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Feb 29 2008, 08:54 PM~10061955
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)

is this a 1 stop shop ?


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJCILLO805_@Sep 11 2008, 11:06 PM~11583166
> *is this a 1 stop shop ?
> *


ROYAL CUSTOM AUTO BODY & PAINT


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## ORGULLO62 (Sep 19, 2008)

HOMIE WERES UR SHOP I HAVE A 62 IMPALA NEEDS TO GET PAINTED THEY TOLD ME ABOUT THAT U GET DOWN


----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)

TTT FOR THE HOMIE'S


----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)

TTT


----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)




----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)




----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)




----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)

THERE STILL PUTTIN IT DOWN........


----------



## meat (Apr 29, 2006)

Sup Danny, just sale me this thing already.......lol :biggrin:


----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by meat_@Oct 15 2008, 11:43 AM~11870006
> *Sup Danny, just sale me this thing already.......lol :biggrin:
> *


NAN...... NOT YET MAN...... LET ME GO BROKE...THEN WELL TALK...... :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 3500 OBO.......


----------



## meat (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CROWNROYAL_@Oct 15 2008, 12:46 PM~11870023
> *NAN...... NOT YET MAN...... LET ME GO BROKE...THEN WELL TALK...... :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy: 3500 OBO.......
> *


sold...........


----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by meat_@Oct 15 2008, 12:09 PM~11870159
> *sold...........
> *


L.O.L.......X..MAS....


----------



## meat (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CROWNROYAL_@Oct 15 2008, 01:15 PM~11870209
> *L.O.L.......X..MAS....
> *


Your car is coming out tight. Cant wait to roll that mofo.....


----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by meat_@Oct 15 2008, 12:28 PM~11870288
> *Your car is coming out tight. Cant wait to roll that mofo.....
> *


APRIL....... IT SHOULD BE READY....


----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)

.......TTMFT........


----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)

...TTMFT...


----------



## muzikman (Jul 11, 2005)

presta! need the homies to retouch the burban..... :biggrin:


----------



## Sparky (Aug 25, 2008)

need body work n paint on my 60 impala got a very solid 64 with brand new rebuilt 327 chromed out engine good interior new side moldings in plastic still complete car up for trade to do up my 60 hit me up


----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)

...TTMFT....


----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CROWNROYAL_@Oct 24 2008, 01:19 PM~11963960
> *...TTMFT....
> *


X2


----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CROWNROYAL_@Oct 27 2008, 01:02 PM~11985204
> *X2
> *


X3


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CROWNROYAL_@Oct 15 2008, 11:36 AM~11869941
> *TTT
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 

TAVO THATS THE MAN LOOKING GOOD DANNY! :biggrin:


----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Oct 31 2008, 11:19 AM~12025740
> *:0
> 
> TAVO THATS THE MAN LOOKING GOOD DANNY! :biggrin:
> *


THANKS.....JUST WANTIN ON MORRO TO COME BACK....


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CROWNROYAL_@Oct 31 2008, 12:37 PM~12026419
> *THANKS.....JUST WANTIN ON MORRO TO COME BACK....
> *


CUANDO VIENE


----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Oct 31 2008, 01:22 PM~12026913
> *CUANDO VIENE
> *


MIDDLE OF DECEMBER G......


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CROWNROYAL_@Nov 2 2008, 11:59 PM~12044288
> *MIDDLE OF DECEMBER G......
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)

....TTMFT.....


----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)

TTT


----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CROWNROYAL_@Oct 15 2008, 01:42 PM~11869995
> *
> 
> 
> ...



damn homie your car is going to be *$!CK*


----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Nov 12 2008, 07:37 PM~12139852
> *damn homie your car is going to be $!CK
> *


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CROWNROYAL_@Nov 12 2008, 03:38 PM~12137598
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD DOGGY


----------



## ILUVMY82 (Jun 17, 2008)

that shit is tight


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Nov 18 2008, 06:29 PM~12195079
> *LOOKING GOOD DOGGY
> 
> 
> *


THANKS ALMOST DONE.....


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CROWNROYAL_@Nov 20 2008, 12:39 PM~12211788
> *THANKS ALMOST DONE.....
> *


STOP HOGGING UP TAVO MY CADDY IS NEXT FUCKER :angry:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~BIG SPANKS~_@Nov 20 2008, 01:48 PM~12211877
> *STOP HOGGING UP TAVO MY CADDY IS NEXT FUCKER :angry:
> *


DON'T GET MAD PUTO..... :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CROWNROYAL_@Nov 12 2008, 03:38 PM~12137598
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING SICK DANNY:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@Nov 29 2008, 09:12 PM~12291255
> *LOOKING SICK DANNY:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS..... ALMOST DONE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

TO

THE

TOP


----------



## tuknkustoms (Dec 5, 2005)

just like we mexicans do perfection ( great example) beautiful car man


----------



## MIKEYMIKE (Dec 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Jul 3 2008, 02:21 PM~11007177
> *:wave:
> *


WAZUP HOMIE.. :wave: :wave:


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)

TTMFT.....


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

*T
T
T*


----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Jan 3 2009, 07:50 PM~12596393
> *T
> T
> T
> ...


X2


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CROWNROYAL_@Jan 6 2009, 01:32 PM~12622795
> *X2
> *


What up homie :wave:


----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Jan 6 2009, 07:37 PM~12626388
> *What up homie :wave:
> *


QUE ONDA LUPE....


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CROWNROYAL_@Jan 6 2009, 08:54 PM~12627407
> *QUE ONDA LUPE....
> *


JUST HERE AT WORK HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)

WOW.......WOW......WOW......WOOOOOOOOOOOW........


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

*T
T
T*


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

he does realy nice work


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

*yawn












this topic is boring as hell why do you keep bumping it with no new pics???? :uh:


----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)

TTMFT.....


----------



## MIKEYMIKE (Dec 7, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)




----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Looking good Danny I can't wait to see the finished product


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

:0 






















:thumbsup:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

T
T
T


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

how many cans of bondo so far...??

and gallons of resin...


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 19 2009, 11:21 PM~13334161
> *how many cans of bondo so far...??
> 
> and gallons of resin...
> *


x10000000 :biggrin:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

LOOKING GOOD DANNY


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CROWNROYAL_@Nov 12 2008, 03:35 PM~12137577
> *TTMFT
> 
> 
> ...


I got allot of respect for you man! :0


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Mar 30 2009, 05:27 PM~13435586
> *
> 
> 
> ...


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Mar 30 2009, 05:35 PM~13435681
> *I got allot of respect for you man!  :0
> *


THANKS.....AM TRYIN TO FINISH IT HOMIE......


----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@Mar 30 2009, 08:05 PM~13437464
> *X2 :biggrin:
> *


THANKS LUPE....
THANKS FREAKY TALES....


----------



## MONTE CARLO SD (Sep 25, 2003)

damn this shit is diff but sicc.....PROPS !


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CROWNROYAL_@Mar 30 2009, 10:59 PM~13440094
> *THANKS LUPE....
> THANKS FREAKY TALES....
> *


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

T
T
T


----------



## RICKS84ELCO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CROWNROYAL_@Mar 30 2009, 09:59 PM~13440094
> *THANKS LUPE....
> THANKS FREAKY TALES....
> *


DANNNNNYY QUE ONDA WEY!! HEY FUCKER WHERE IS THIS SHOP LOCATED IM TRYING TO GET ESTIMATES ON ANOTHER PAINT JOB FOR THE ELCO???? PM ME


----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RICKS84ELCO_@May 2 2009, 11:51 AM~13764636
> *DANNNNNYY  QUE ONDA WEY!! HEY FUCKER WHERE IS THIS SHOP LOCATED IM TRYING TO GET ESTIMATES ON ANOTHER PAINT JOB FOR THE ELCO???? PM ME
> *


QUE ONDA PUTO.....


----------



## RICKS84ELCO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CROWNROYAL_@May 3 2009, 09:19 PM~13775715
> *QUE ONDA PUTO.....
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: WHATS GOOD MY NIGRO!!!! QUE NUEVAS???


----------



## RICHO (May 8, 2009)

*What's up homies, im trying to paint my chevy truck bomb. I live in the valley as well. Where can I contact any of you guys to get info and get a good price.*


----------



## lincoln313 (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## Goodtimediva (Feb 7, 2005)

*THANKS FOR COMING OUT TO LOOK AT MY CARS..* :biggrin:


----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

TO


THE 


TOP


----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)




----------



## ~MAJESTICS 85~ (Jul 26, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~MAJESTICS 85~_@Sep 1 2009, 06:11 PM~14952025
> *:biggrin:
> *


TTT


----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)

BEFORE
































AFTER


----------



## eight1eightstyle (Nov 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CROWNROYAL_@Sep 9 2009, 01:33 AM~15023766
> *BEFORE
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CROWNROYAL_@Sep 9 2009, 02:33 AM~15023766
> *BEFORE
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

TO


THE


TOP


----------



## mrbg (Jan 6, 2004)

true


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)




----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CROWNROYAL_@Sep 21 2009, 12:12 PM~15141821
> *
> 
> 
> ...



LOOKING GOOD CANT WAIT TO SEE THE WET LOOK WHEN IS DONE TO THE TOP FOR THE HOMIES :biggrin:


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Feb 29 2008, 08:47 PM~10061918
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how much do they charge 4 something like this


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

VERY NICE WORK HOMIE!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by javib760_@Sep 24 2009, 06:23 PM~15178352
> *how much do they charge 4 something like this
> *


You looking about 7 to 8 thousand with rust work, depends how much rust work is in the CAR if you don't have rust you get a better deal talk to CROWNROYAL he has a layitlow account click on link and PM him for more info...  

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=51044


----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Sep 25 2009, 05:06 PM~15187404
> *You looking about 7 to 8 thousand with rust work, depends how much rust work is in the CAR if you don't have rust you get a better deal talk to CROWNROYAL he has a layitlow account click on link and PM him for more info...
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=51044
> *


X2......
THANKS FOR LOOKIN OUT LUPE.......


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CROWNROYAL_@Sep 29 2009, 10:10 AM~15217860
> *X2......
> THANKS FOR LOOKIN OUT LUPE.......
> *


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

TTT


----------



## FINEST KREATIONS (Aug 31, 2009)

this shop git down in the 818 good gob danny.


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

TO


THE


TOP


FOR


THE


HOMIES


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CROWNROYAL_@Sep 21 2009, 12:07 PM~15141766
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GT  TTT


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Oct 18 2009, 04:09 PM~15393863
> *TO
> THE
> TOP
> ...


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Nov 9 2009, 08:58 PM~15614599
> *
> *


you know when you post i come in expecting to see something new , not a worthless ass bump with a smilie..... :uh: :cheesy:


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

qvo, wanted to see if you homies can do some patterns on my 64, something along the line of this:


















im about 40 minutes from the valle to, lived in pacoima back in the day


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Oct 22 2009, 02:36 AM~15431664
> *GT   TTT
> *


GT....


----------



## MIKEYMIKE (Dec 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CROWNROYAL_@Nov 29 2009, 08:38 PM~15816636
> *GT....
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :h5: NICE WORK HOMIE...


----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MIKEYMIKE_@Nov 29 2009, 09:30 PM~15817258
> *:0  :h5:  NICE WORK HOMIE...
> *


THANX'S MIKEYMIKE...


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## FINEST KREATIONS (Aug 31, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

T
T
T


----------



## ~MAJESTICS 85~ (Jul 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CROWNROYAL_@Nov 29 2009, 09:38 PM~15816636
> *GT....
> 
> 
> ...


that's my old lac danny boy??


----------



## ~MAJESTICS 85~ (Jul 26, 2009)

looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)




----------



## 818 caprice (Dec 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CROWNROYAL_@Jan 13 2010, 01:08 AM~16275137
> *
> *


was up cacheton


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CROWNROYAL_@Jan 13 2010, 01:08 AM~16275137
> *
> *



WHAT UP G :wave:


----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Jan 14 2010, 06:41 PM~16293569
> *WHAT UP G  :wave:
> *


QUE ONDA HOMIE...


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CROWNROYAL_@Jan 14 2010, 11:14 PM~16296983
> *QUE ONDA HOMIE...
> *



JUST HERE CHILLIN AND YOU :biggrin:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

TO


THE


TOP


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by eight1eightstyle+Jun 26 2007, 06:13 PM~8182094-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome! :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CROWNROYAL_@Nov 29 2009, 09:38 PM~15816636
> *GT....
> 
> 
> ...



Love Love Love that Color!!! :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2010)

clean work bro


----------



## SWITCH HITTA (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 7 2010, 12:07 AM~16537298
> *clean work bro
> *


THANKS... :biggrin:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

TO

THE

TOP

FOR

THE

HOMIES


----------



## CadillacSak (May 26, 2009)

whats the number to this *paint* place and where they *located*???


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

PAINTED BY ROYAL CUSTOM AUTO BODY & PAINT


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

NICE PIC!!!


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@Feb 19 2010, 10:04 PM~16667406
> *NICE PIC!!!
> 
> 
> ...



THANKS HOMIE MY SON TOOK IT WITH MY NEW DIGITAL CAMERA :biggrin:


----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Feb 17 2010, 09:52 PM~16646951
> *PAINTED BY ROYAL CUSTOM AUTO BODY & PAINT
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## serna012 (Oct 11, 2009)

WAS DAWG.. HOW MUCH CHARGE FOR TO PAINT A 1984 CUTLASS SURPREME


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CROWNROYAL_@Feb 21 2010, 11:51 PM~16685275
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



WHAT UP GANGSTA :biggrin:


----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Feb 22 2010, 09:13 PM~16694366
> *WHAT UP GANGSTA :biggrin:
> *


WHAT'S UP LUPE....


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CROWNROYAL_@Feb 23 2010, 09:59 PM~16706924
> *WHAT'S UP LUPE....
> *



AQUI EN LA CASA :biggrin:


----------



## eight1eightstyle (Nov 25, 2005)

TTT


----------



## sin2clown (Jul 18, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

TO


THE


TOP


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## eight1eightstyle (Nov 25, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 818 caprice (Dec 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eight1eightstyle_@Apr 29 2010, 07:40 PM~17346044
> *TTT
> *


EDDIE YOU GOT TO POST SOME PICS OF THE T BIRD


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## ULTIMATE_REGAL (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@May 4 2010, 05:31 PM~17391199
> *
> *


I NEED INFO FOR MY REGAL. CAN YOU PM ME THE SHOP NUMBER ?


----------



## eight1eightstyle (Nov 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 818 caprice_@Apr 29 2010, 09:27 PM~17347521
> *EDDIE  YOU GOT TO POST SOME PICS OF THE T BIRD
> *


i'LL TAKE SOME SOON AND POST THEM UP..


----------



## eight1eightstyle (Nov 25, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## ShotCallers O.C. (Jan 25, 2007)

How much to re-do my '81 Grand Prix??










:happysad:


----------



## popsride77 (Oct 12, 2005)

I looked through all your pics on this post and my question is how far do you go down on a car when it comes to prep.....do you go to bare metal on every car you do or how do you determine how far you need to go?


----------



## sin2clown (Jul 18, 2007)

nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## eight1eightstyle (Nov 25, 2005)




----------



## wence (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eight1eightstyle_@Jun 30 2010, 10:56 AM~17926780
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: 


TTT :biggrin: what's up guys


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

TO

THE


TOP


----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Jul 16 2010, 05:07 PM~18064489
> *TO
> 
> THE
> ...


----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CROWNROYAL_@Aug 5 2010, 12:30 PM~18236813
> *
> 
> 
> ...



THATS THE HOMIE GETTING DOWN  :thumbsup:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CROWNROYAL_@Aug 5 2010, 01:30 PM~18236813
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Love that Color! :biggrin:


----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Aug 14 2010, 01:24 PM~18308999
> *THATS THE HOMIE GETTING DOWN    :thumbsup:
> *


QUE ONDA LUPE....


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CROWNROYAL_@Aug 15 2010, 11:34 PM~18319289
> *QUE ONDA LUPE....
> *


WHAT UP DOGGY COMO ESTAS


----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Aug 17 2010, 09:06 PM~18338503
> *WHAT UP DOGGY COMO ESTAS
> *


AQUI NO MAS HOMIE TRY TO FINISH THIS CAR.....


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CROWNROYAL_@Aug 18 2010, 01:03 AM~18340587
> *AQUI NO MAS HOMIE TRY TO FINISH THIS CAR.....
> 
> 
> ...



:wow:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CROWNROYAL_@Aug 18 2010, 01:03 AM~18340587
> *AQUI NO MAS HOMIE TRY TO FINISH THIS CAR.....
> 
> 
> ...



CAME OUT REAL NICE :biggrin:


----------



## curtiancall (Mar 27, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## impalaric (Sep 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CROWNROYAL_@Aug 5 2010, 12:25 PM~18236788
> *
> 
> 
> ...



What thy no bout holdin that shirt so it dont hit that bad paint job


----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~BIG SPANKS~_@Oct 3 2010, 03:30 PM~18725312
> *
> *


que onda guey.....


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CROWNROYAL_@Oct 3 2010, 06:31 PM~18726964
> *que onda guey.....
> *


NADA


----------



## MAJESTIC85 (Jun 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ~BIG SPANKS~_@Oct 4 2010, 02:09 PM~18732685
> *NADA
> *


What's up homie?


----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CROWNROYAL_@Oct 4 2010, 11:41 PM~18738536
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN SHIT LOKO SLIM GONA BE HAPPY


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIC85_@Oct 4 2010, 01:01 PM~18733096
> *What's up homie?
> *


  WHATS UP 1208 ON TOP


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

TO

THE

TOP


----------



## MIKEYMIKE (Dec 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CROWNROYAL_@Aug 18 2010, 01:03 AM~18340587
> *AQUI NO MAS HOMIE TRY TO FINISH THIS CAR.....
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: NOW THATS NICE....


----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Oct 19 2010, 05:58 PM~18854591
> *TO
> 
> THE
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CROWNROYAL_@Oct 27 2010, 12:06 AM~18919728
> *:biggrin:
> :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## MIKEYMIKE (Dec 7, 2007)

T.T.T


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)




----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Nov 1 2010, 03:57 PM~18960635
> *:wave:
> *


QUE ONDA HOMIE..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CROWNROYAL_@Nov 11 2010, 03:13 PM~19044310
> *QUE ONDA HOMIE..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Aqui Nomas Homie Chiliando


----------



## 82gbody rider (Oct 7, 2008)

you got the shop number?


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)




----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)

TTT


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

TTT


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

nice old topic good paints in here...:thumbsup:


----------

